# Chicken allergy- new food?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two Goldens did not do well on Chicken. They are currently eating Purinia Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it's Salmon. They've been eating it for almost two years now and doing very well on it. 

I had them both on BB, tried BB's Turkey, Lamb, Chicken, didnt' try Duck though. Can't remember now if BB even has a Duck formula. Several members here recommended the PPP SS so I gave it a try. I'm glad I made the switch. 

Hopefully more members will let you know what they're feeding and works for their dogs.

Wanted to add, you might ask your Vet what they recommend also.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My goldens have problems with chicken and corn, have done very well for a couple years now on Acana Ranchlands. I have on occassion used a turkey based food (Rollover) for training treats, but have found they start showing signs of not tolerating it, messy ears, runny eyes -if given too often.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Another vote for PPSSS...it's been a lifesaver for my chicken intolerant boy. Good luck!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sadie's_Mom said:


> We have discovered (through eliminating chicken) that our 3 year old has an allergy. She was very itchy, chewing her legs, eye discharge, etc even in the winter. We changed her food, which has now been recalled. As I am researching new foods, I have found one that lists chicken cartilage. Could this impact allergies? What is the likelihood that she has allergies to poultry (duck/turkey) not just chicken? Last question- any thoughts on pork? Thanks so much for your advice!!


Chicken cartilage could...other goods choices would be Annamaet Manitok and Merrick Classic Beef.

Pork is a good meat for dogs. Just keep in mind when it comes to mammal protein, labelling requirements are very different so the company's reputation is very important. Things like beef, lamb, pork, bison, buffalo don't have requirements to label for by-products. 

Is that bad? No, unless the the meals have a lot of bone then they will be high in ash and unusable protein.


----------



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

There's a couple of feeds from TOTW that are grain free and Poultry free.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Sadie's_Mom said:


> As I am researching new foods, I have found one that lists chicken cartilage. Could this impact allergies?


Yes, it could. If she has a chicken allergy, that's chicken. It could be your dog if allergic specifically to chicken protein. However, I doubt all chicken meat/proteins are removed from the cartilage during processing. 



Sadie's_Mom said:


> What is the likelihood that she has allergies to poultry (duck/turkey) not just chicken?


Their is a good likelihood your dog is not allergic to duck and turckey, but it is certainly possible she could be allergic to any other meats as well.



Sadie's_Mom said:


> Last question- any thoughts on pork? Thanks so much for your advice!!


Pork is fine.

To my knowledge PPP SS&S contains "animal fat" in the ingredient list. I do not know what "animal" that is, it could be chicken fat. It most likely is chicken fat since that is the most common animal fat found in dog food. If you choose this food, you might want to contact the manufacturer and ask if they can be specific as to what kind of animal fat. If it is not chicken fat, I'd go a step further and ask if they could change that animal fat to chicken fat without notice. I'd suspect the answer is "yes". Since they just call it "animal fat" they can use any kind of animal fat they wish, anytime they wish. 

Orijen Six-Fish is fish based and does not contain any chicken products. It has been the only dry kibble my senior golden has been able to tolerate after 10 years of horrible skin issues on IAMS, Eukanuba, Canidae, and Wellness. Orijen is pricey, but it is high calorie so it goes a long way. I give my golden 2 cups a day. At that rate, the largest bags lasts about 2 months for one dog. Some people will tell you the protein content is too high in Orijen. However, it has almost the exact same amount of protein per serving as a whole prey diet. Meaning, one cup (also one serving) of Orijen I give my golden contains the same amount of protein as one serving of raw whole prey for my 66lb Golden. Perhaps this is why I am able to feed raw one day and kibble the next if I choose without bowel upset.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

As someone with multiple food sensitivities, I have been advised not to eat the same protein every day because allergies and sensitivities develop after repeated exposure. That means one can move towards being allergic to most proteins, which is certainly a situation to avoid. 

A "rotation diet" is recommended, with a given protein consumed for only one day in three. A rotation might be salmon on Monday, beef on Tuesday, turkey on Wednesday, and then back to salmon on Thursday. Obviously this means having three different foods, but it might be the best bet for a dog with allergies.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> As someone with multiple food sensitivities, I have been advised not to eat the same protein every day because allergies and sensitivities develop after repeated exposure. That means one can move towards being allergic to most proteins, which is certainly a situation to avoid.
> 
> A "rotation diet" is recommended, with a given protein consumed for only one day in three. A rotation might be salmon on Monday, beef on Tuesday, turkey on Wednesday, and then back to salmon on Thursday. Obviously this means having three different foods, but it might be the best bet for a dog with allergies.


Agreed, I started doing this for both of my dogs when I got my new puppy. I feed a rotation of Orijen six fish for a month and Orjen Regional Red for 2 weeks. I also feed raw on the weekends and it's always something different. For example, yesterday I fed Bison, today I'm feeding beef. Next weekend might be rabbit on Saturday and Duck on Sunday. Giving a variety can decrease the chances of developing a sensitivity.

Also, the OP might want to consider the nutriscan saliva test. I just became aware of it myself. It appears to be a great way to reveal your dogs food sensitivities through a saliva test. It cost around $260 for 20 of the most common foods or $135 for 10 of the most common foods, but is still much less expensive (and less uncomfortable) as traditional skin testing.

It's worth a look:
Welcome to Nutriscan - Dog Food Sensitivity Kit

----


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

stealle said:


> Agreed, I started doing this for both of my dogs when I got my new puppy. I feed a rotation of Orijen six fish for a month and Orjen Regional Red for 2 weeks. I also feed raw on the weekends and it's always something different. For example, yesterday I fed Bison, today I'm feeding beef. Next weekend might be rabbit on Saturday and Duck on Sunday. Giving a variety can decrease the chances of developing a sensitivity.
> 
> Also, the OP might want to consider the nutriscan saliva test. I just became aware of it myself. It appears to be a great way to reveal your dogs food sensitivities through a saliva test. It cost around $260 for 20 of the most common foods or $135 for 10 of the most common foods, but is still much less expensive (and less uncomfortable) as traditional skin testing.
> 
> ...


Why don't you pay for the test? 

While some dogs have real food issues, most have to do with poorly made and formulated foods or owner perception, nothing wrong with the dog. I realize there are a group of dog owners that refuse to believe this but as dog foods have become "better" problems seem to have gotten worse.

Most foods are formulated on a computer and go through virtually no testing whatsoever. It is a total joke that Champion can't even do the basic AAFCO tests, let alone test foods for 6 months to a year in the field with experts. That is why Champion has the among the lowest repeat buying in the industry. Champion isn't alone, by the way, there are lots of "high end" foods that are just basically a business plan.

Whole Foods carries a food called Nulo that is priced beyond belief and the guy that owns it ran a petting sitting business. Could you imagine feeding your dog that food?


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> Why don't you pay for the test?


I did. I'm waiting for the kit to arrive in the mail. While my senior golden is not currently having any problems. I'd still like to avoid anything that she might have a sensistivity.



WasChampionFan said:


> Champion isn't alone, by the way,..


No they are not alone. Some members, like you, even name themselves after the company. :crazy:


----------

